# Best nano tank. --all in one recommend



## ndbyers23 (May 26, 2012)

Hi all. I am downsizing from a 55 gallon tank and would like opinions on what some of the best all in one kits that are out there. 


Any responses and why you chose that particular one? 
Thanks!

Nanci


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

I like my aqueon evolve 4g. filter is a little noisy I just tap the cord every time I feed the betta usually fixes it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

The best for you will be one you put together for yourself, rather than a kit. Check out my ADA Mini S as an example.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm gonna have to say the Fluval Spec, maybe the 5g for you. I just bought the 2g and it is extremely well built and doesn't make a sound. I have some Aqueon products and overall I am satisfied with all of them and all of their products are fairly priced.

I was choosing between the Aqueon Evolve 4 and the Fluval Spec 2g. I chose the Fluval Spec because there is no denying the quality is superior on the Fluval Spec. Also the Aqueon Evolves are acrylic where as the Fluval Spec is glass. This was one of the deciding factors in chosing the Spec.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm with Kiran on this, but ADA can get really expensive really quickly. That's the main reason I don't have one right now (though, I do plan on building up cash to do so in the future). I just got an Eheim Aquastyle 9 that I love so far. Shop around online, as you can usually find it for under $110. You can also order extra lights from Eheim for about $50 apiece should you want bright lighting instead of medium. If you go for the Aquastyle 6, you have no need of extra lighting, but I like the size of the 9 gallon (12x12x14).


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

Exceliber said:


> I'm with Kiran on this, but ADA can get really expensive really quickly. That's the main reason I don't have one right now (though, I do plan on building up cash to do so in the future). I just got an Eheim Aquastyle 9 that I love so far. Shop around online, as you can usually find it for under $110. You can also order extra lights from Eheim for about $50 apiece should you want bright lighting instead of medium. If you go for the Aquastyle 6, you have no need of extra lighting, but I like the size of the 9 gallon (12x12x14).


I just ordered the Eheim Aquastyle 9 from marinedepot.com for $94 shipped. Think they still have a coupon (AQUASTYLE) for 25% off.

I was down to that and the Fluval EBI, but liked the LED light idea. Also considered putting together my own stuff based around a Mr. Aqua cube.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

onekraz3 said:


> I like my aqueon evolve 4g. filter is a little noisy I just tap the cord every time I feed the betta usually fixes it.


I fill the water all the way to the top so that the chambers in the back are filled up. That takes care of the sound problem and also, by lessening the water movement, I'll be able to pump Co2 into the tank.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Depending on budget either the fluval flora/ebi, eheim aquastyle, aqueon evolve or (big bucks) innovative marine nuvo 8 or 16.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Schuber-Wright 4G package on ebay - comes with fugeray light and finnex filter


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

philemon716 said:


> Schuber-Wright 4G package on ebay - comes with fugeray light and finnex filter


^

The light on the other kits are kinda meh.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

philemon716 said:


> Schuber-Wright 4G package on ebay - comes with fugeray light and finnex filter


Oh nice!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

If you're sticking with low light stuff like moss and java fern and anachris, the new Spec 3 might be a good size for you.

I have both the Spec 5 and the Spec 2 and the light on the 2 is better IMO the light on the 5 isn't as sturdily built or strong enough to penetrate to the bottom for moss.

I think the 3 is big enough to be fairly consistent in its water quality. I PWC the 2 twice a week, but I only have a female betta in it.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the Fluval EBI. I have 2 of them, one running and one waiting to set up. There's certainly others out there (Eheim and Schuber-Wright would probably be my other *budget* choices), but the EBI is a good all around tank with everything you need. Some give the background and filter a bad rap, but no issues here. There is slight mod to make on the filter that fixes many of the problems people speak of.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Skip the kit and piece it together yourself. Most people who buy kits end up swapping out 50% or more of their original parts. You'll save more in the long run and will be happier buying only exactly what you need/like.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Skip the kit and piece it together yourself. Most people who buy kits end up swapping out 50% or more of their original parts. You'll save more in the long run and will be happier buying only exactly what you need/like.


Agreed. But it all depends on what you really want and what your goals are. All the "kits" out there are geared towards low light plants and begining aquariasts in general IMO. I think that will always be the norm since you spend more and more money as you go "high tech" and the big companies often target the beginners (like myself) and middle of the pack hobbyists rather than the "high techies." I guess that's where the demand and money is at. Just plan plants based on the setup you buy and you should be fine.

That said, the Eheim Aquastyle has the best looking LED light as far as "kits" go IMO, but I'm beginning to get annoyed by the look of the internal filter. Becomes an "eye sore" after time.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

OP asked for all in one lol. I would choose Fluval Ebi/ Fluval Flora


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the looks of the Innovative Marine kits. If I was to buy a kit today, I'd try those out. They come with a pretty powerful LED and a hidden filter area in the back. In general I would have to agree with most of the comments here on putting together your own because kit components are usually junk.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I have both the ebi and aquastyle. The tanks are essentially the same, but the light on the aquastyle is much better! Ebi/floras come with substrate, but you can buy these separately. I vote aquastyle.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the best all in one nano setup are the new Aquatop Zen Nano's, it come's with almost everything you need to get it going right away. Only thing that it's missing is a heater, other that it's ready to be setup upon delivery. 


http://www.columbiawatergardens.com/Aquatop_Zen_Nano_Series_Aquarium_p/zn-3g-b.htm


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> I think the best all in one nano setup are the new Aquatop Zen Nano's, it come's with almost everything you need to get it going right away. Only thing that it's missing is a heater, other that it's ready to be setup upon delivery.
> 
> 
> http://www.columbiawatergardens.com/Aquatop_Zen_Nano_Series_Aquarium_p/zn-3g-b.htm


Will 1.8w of small LEDs grow much in a 3g?


----------



## kcharm (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought I wanted an all in 1 tank too. I bought the Fluval Flora about a year and half ago. Of everything that came in the kit, I currently use:

-the tank
-the lid
-the light (I'm running low light plants)
and
-the foam thingy that goes under the tank

I have ditched the soil, or at least added a lot too it.
I have ditched the background, or rather it ditched me when it came unglued from the back wall.
and
I have ditched the pump because I thought it was too noisy and took up too much space in the small tank.

As mentioned, I have added some sort of soil, I don't recall which. I have added a heater. I have gone to an external canister filter (get the Eheim and don't go through what I'm going through right now with a Zoomed). Heck, I even run a different thermometer.

Wait! I also still use the tongs it came with!!!

If I had it to do over, with what I've spent on a Fluval Flora, I could have had a much nicer tank with all of the accessories for 50% less than what I've spent above what I spent on the kit.


----------

